# WoW: Jenseits des Schleiers - Cinematic-Trailer zum Shadowlands-Launch



## creep (18. November 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *WoW: Jenseits des Schleiers - Cinematic-Trailer zum Shadowlands-Launch* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## Noctim (18. November 2020)

hmm war jetzt was dünn, inhaltlich 🤣


----------



## Markzzman (18. November 2020)

Langweiliges Event.

Geht ja wieder richtig gut los ins neue AddOn....


----------



## bloodycorrey (18. November 2020)

Ein Blizzard Cinematic mit durchschnittlicher Qualität (sorry ich bin deutlich mehr gewohnt) und langweiligem Inhalt, was ist denn da los?


----------



## Panschoxify (26. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin ein grosser Fan des Blizzarduniversums und die Cinematictrailer finde ich extrem geil. Klar war dieser diesmal etwas kurz, jedoch muss man auch ab und an seine Phantasie mitspielen lassen.


----------

